# Why on earth would we go in the chickie house...



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

When mom has a perfectly good bench right outside her bedroom door? *sigh* These young ones are brats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hahaha  Maybe they just love you so much, they just want to sleep near you too! Let those babies inside! 

I have some new pullets that prefer my nest boxes instead of their roost  so I am currently breaking them from that lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We have that problem every single time we introduce a new batch into the flock! Silly birds


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol they would probably claim that was it if it would get them inside. They run in every time i open that door, which is often. 

I have had some that tried sleeping in the nest boxes, myself. Aren't chickens just rotten! Lol


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

They really try to run inside? Hahaha That is hilarious! 

The craziest thing I have ever seen with them. I remember my great grandma had a hen that would sit in her lap in a rocking chair on the porch, every morning while she drank coffee. And get this...she would sit in her lap...AND LAY AN EGG right there in her lap. Every morning hahaha. What I would do to have a chicken literally bring me an egg every morning. Lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodnrss! Breakfast delivered! How special is that! Chickens just amaze me with their unique personalities! 

And... yes! *sigh* Lol they come inside and have to be shooed back out. This morning I had just dropped my 7 y/o at school, got back home and my 17 y/o was waiting in my room for the friend that pics him up. I shut the door and started taking to him and he said ummm...mom...look! I had missed one pushing them back out and she was headed straight for my bed. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Funny
The raccoons would find them in one night here though. 

My mother told me a story about my great aunt Lulu. She goes out one morning to find all her geese laying in the yard. 
Being a frugal woman she quickly plucked them and ran in the house to get a knife and a wash tub to finish the job. 
All of a sudden she hears this horrific ruckus coming from the yard. 
Outside she finds very upset naked geese running around frantically screaming attacks at each other. 
Apparently they had eaten a bunch of over ripe berries and had been passed out drunk.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness, @goathiker , that is the funniest thing (though probably not for the geese) I have heard in awhile!

Thankfully I work nights and from home. Since they are right outside my bedroom (also my "office") I would know if anything bothered them. I almost think they understand that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.


----------

